# Problem with dump/restore on FreeBSD 9



## beastiecloud (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

I have the problem that dump/restore does not work as expected on FreeBSD 9.0 / amd64. More precisely, dump does not work on a restored filesystems. It seems that it is not possible to make a level 1 dump of a previously restored filesystem. I always get a complete level 0 dump!

Here is how the problem can be reproduced:

1. create a level0 dump of the live filesystem (*dump -0Lauf -*)
2. create a level1 dump of the live filesystem (*dump -1Lauf -*)
3. make a new filesystem on the same partition (*newfs -U /dev/da0p2*)
4. restore the level0 dump (*restore -rf -*)
5. restore the level1 dump (*restore -rf -*)
6. create a level0 dump of the previously restored live filesystem (*dump -0Lauf -*)

Here is the problem:
7. create a level1 dump of the previously restored live filesystem (*dump -1Lauf -*)
Step 7 always creates a complete level 0 dump.

These are the complete commands I use:

dump:
`# dump -0Lauf - / | gzip | ssh [email=stefan@192.168.1.100]stefan@192.168.1.100[/email] "cat > /level.0.dump.gz"`

restore:
`# ssh [email=Stefan@192.168.1.100]Stefan@192.168.1.100[/email] "cat /level.0.dump.gz |gzip -d" | restore -rf -`

Any suggestions? Is this a bug? I don't see this problem on FreeBSD 8.2.

I used PC-BSD 9.0 to restore the backups.

Best Regards,
Stefan Baehring


----------

